# [SOLVED] Garage Wall Outlets are not Working



## tosh9i

Last week, the wall outlets in the garage were working fine. Between that time and today, it appears that they have stopped working. There have been no major storms in the area, just some rain. I haven't noticed any lightning. The rest of the house seems fine.

I tired switching the circuit breaker off for the entire house, but it didn't make a difference.

Do I need to call an electrician, or is this something I can handle with ease?


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Garage Wall Outlets are not Working*

You need to look for either a fuse or a circuit breaker for just the garage area. It is likely you just had a breaker trip.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Garage Wall Outlets are not Working*

also, ..many local codes require that garage outlets be Ground Fault protected . . look at all the ouitlets to see if one of them has a ground fault interrupter that has tripped.


----------



## tosh9i

*Re: Garage Wall Outlets are not Working*

Do you mean that the garage's circuit breaker isn't located in the "main circuit breaker box"


----------



## tosh9i

*Re: Garage Wall Outlets are not Working*

How do I tell if the ground fault interrupter has been tripped. I should note that I pushed the test and reset button without knowing what I was doing.


----------



## tosh9i

*Re: Garage Wall Outlets are not Working*

Okay, it's working now. I pressed the Reset button and it was working, then I hit the Test button, and it stopped working. So, I just hit the Reset button again and left it like that. And now it's working.

Is this bad? Did something happen with the ground fault interrupter?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Garage Wall Outlets are not Working*

Probably not . . by nature they are sensitive . . may just hqave been a power outaqe/surge. If it keeps happening, I'd replace it


----------



## tosh9i

*Re: Garage Wall Outlets are not Working*

Well, thanks for the help simpswr and Tumbleweed36.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Garage Wall Outlets are not Working*

You are most welcome and it sounds like you are good to go. Some times there is a spike and they will trip because they are sensitive. I would not worry about it unless it trips regularly and if it does that, you either have a bad breaker or a place in the line that needs attention.


----------



## SABL

Generally it is recommended to test your GFCI on a monthly basis..... that's why it has the test button. 

If the Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter (GFCI) fails to trip when the test button is pushed, it is time to replace it. If it trips too often when in use, check whatever you are plugging into the circuit. Make sure the tool or extension cord is not at fault. 

If at any time the GFCI needs replaced, do exactly that and NEVER bypass it or install a standard outlet in it's place. In earlier days the GFCI was in the form of a circuit breaker in the main panel....same story goes for that scenario.... replace it with a similar device with the same amperage rating.

I'm only adding this little bit of info because I know of 2 people who paid the ultimate price for using tools on an "unprotected" circuit.

Be safe....some building codes are actually good for you.
SABL


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Garage Wall Outlets are not Working*



tosh9i said:


> Well, thanks for the help simpswr and Tumbleweed36.












You are welcome!!!


----------

